# How long do you plan on staying in Dubai?



## who_abu (Mar 2, 2011)

....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

with all due respect, after 21 pages of discussion do you still need more inputs?

Let me google that for you


----------



## who_abu (Mar 2, 2011)

I have summed up 21 pages in one poll, which I think you will agree makes more sense.

It's a pleasure.

I will also be sure to come to you with all my google searches in future, appreciate your help on that.

:clap2:


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

was born here and i guess will die here


----------



## stanley308 (Jan 17, 2009)

depen on business developing 

and the laws of Emirates not allow some people long time to stay on here:_


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

rsinner said:


> with all due respect, after 21 pages of discussion do you still need more inputs?
> 
> Let me google that for you


New peoples input... those insights of the oldies, are not so important to those newbies. Such is life, in the real world and in the virtual world


----------

